# Part number for rear output seal



## Troya (Feb 23, 2009)

Guys, can someone tell me what the Kawasaki OEM part number is for the rear output oil seal for an 09 Brute 750? 

I have checked bike bandit, and there are 3- different seals with the same number 92049 but a different letter at the end. :33:

Thanks


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

this is at babbitts or wherever else. 

part 92049
sku: 92049-0095
seal-oil
$8.21



BigP said:


> 92049-1570 is the front of the crankcase
> 92049-0095 is the rear of the crankcase


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

92049-0095 is the NEW part number.

92049-1529 is the old one y0


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Best place to find the proper parts and OEM #'s.

http://www.kawasaki.com/DefaultFrame.aspx?strContentURL=/Site/VIVehicleInformation/VIepc.asp?intCatalogID%3d2%26CatalogTypeID%3d1%26ProductTypeID%3d159%26ModelMarketingID%3d600%26ModelCode%3dKVF750D9F%26ModelYear%3d2009%26SHOWVEHTABS%3d1


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

What is the difference between the old and new part number? Did they update the seals to a better seal or just change the numbers?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

apparently its just a new number


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i whish it was a BETTER seal!!
mine is leaking in the rear to....


----------



## Troya (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, I picked one up at the local dealership. I was going to get a couple extra, but they didn't have any more. 

FWIW, one of the mechanics over there told me it helps to fill the cup side with grease before installing it.


----------



## kwh650 (Oct 15, 2010)

i thought somewhere on here i seen somebody say kaw come out with better new rear seal cause after yesterday now im in a need one


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

kwh650 said:


> i thought somewhere on here i seen somebody say kaw come out with better new rear seal cause after yesterday now im in a need one


Yep VERY long thread stickied up top here in this section...

as well as this helpful one

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7106


----------

